# 'News' coverage of the 'Holly & Jessica' trial



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Is it just me that finds the whole 'news' coverage of this case truly sickening?

Personally I donâ€™t want to hear "the full details of Ian Huntleys Cross-examination" describing how Huntley wrapped his hands around her mouth and held her head under water, or how he planned his excuses etc etc etc

This is NOT 'news', its sensationalism, and IMO is sick.

Yes it is a horrible case and yes it is truly devastating if the accusations are founded, however... is it really necessary to have blow by blow accounts of the trial day after day in the newspapers and on the TV?

Perhaps it is just me, but i think we should just be told the verdict and not have to subjected to this kind of television and media coverage EVERY day. It has not been this graphic in the past i.e. Shipman, West etc, so why now with this case. Â :-/


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

--- DITTO ---


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Totally with you on that one kmp.

Another fad we got from tha yanks.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

True to a degree - esp "The Sun" like Sky News etc - however with all types of cases like these the details surrounding a court case are free available public records just the info does go a bit too far.

I personally don't find the court coverage too bad however what I did find OTT was the coverage in August of last year when the girls went missing.........talking about scraping the barrel for any hint of a story to keep it on 24/7


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Is it just me that finds the whole 'news' coverage of this case truly sickening?


It's not just you - I can't bear to listen to the details too.



> This is NOT 'news', its sensationalism, and IMO is sick.


I wouldn't say it's sensationalism, the BBC/ITV are just reporting the court proceedings very accurately. I deliberately don't read the details, in the papers. I'll be glad when this is over - until the next one happens Â :'(


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The whole episode has been a tragedy for all concerned. :'( :'(

........but I don't want to read or hear about it all the time. Sky are even doing a sort of 'Crown Court' type of re-enactment of the days trial proceedings. 

He's admitted that he is responsible so can we not just hang him and be done with it. :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - what a waste of public money.....bloody lawyer must be in need of the fees.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I must admit that i'm getting pretty pissed off with the whole trial affair now.............Yes it was a terrible thing to happen, but please save all of the gory details for the court room and not have them broadcast to the nation on sky TV


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Totally agree with you kmp. If we feel this sick about hearing such graphic details then how do the friends and family feel?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It hits home when you have little children of your own :'(. 
You can really imagine what those parents of those two little girls may be going through, if you have children of your own and time to think about this, it will make you very sad and tearful as it has me. The love they once shared and now lost. It's just so awful.
Absolutely devestating and beyond belief the evidence and the lies he has told. 
I so wish they would just bang him up I really do .
It is just so terrible.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just don't listen to the coverage if it offends or irritates.

Alas, there are plenty of TK Mexx shopping, Sun reading, lower-than-average-intelligence morons out there who want to read that awful stuff, just so they can get all puffed up and self righteous in stance - in order to make themselves feel better about their own lives, as noone is going to argue agianst them and they can therefore for once be 'Right.'

Hopefully the law will do it's stuff. Â As unfortunatley will the media 'in the public interest'...

For the concerned parents out there, it may be some comfort to know that the incidence of incidents involving paedeophiles is no worse statistically, than it was 35 years ago. Â Reporting coverage has grown many times though, as the press and media are giving their public what they want.

Solution? Ignore it.


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

Fair enough (to a degree) that journalists are reporting the facts.. but I'm getting completely sickened how they constantly seem to be revelling in the fact that they have something gruesome to report (now that all the details seem to be coming out) and they seem to think theyâ€™ve got the whole of the Uk hanging on their every breath.

1. Think about their families (you egocentric fuckwits)

2. Try and maintain some professional journalistic integrity!


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

Totally agree with KMP on this one.

My biggest concern is not the amount of graphic detail, but that Huntley may use the amount of media coverage to instigate an appeal at any decsion taken against him.

i.e. Jury influnenced and found guilty before the trial has finished.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

> Is it just me that finds the whole 'news' coverage of this case truly sickening?
> 
> Personally I donâ€™t want to hear "the full details of Ian Huntleys Cross-examination" describing how Huntley wrapped his hands around her mouth and held her head under water, or how he planned his excuses etc etc etc
> 
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

A friend is a PO at Belmarsh where Huntley is being held and he is being "looked after" apparently! Whatever that means. 
He has said that he will kill himself if convicted and the POs have agreed to make sure that it doesn't happen as that would be an easy way out for the sick bastard.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Just don't listen to the coverage if it offends or irritates.
> 
> Solution? Ignore it.


Sorry gary, but its a bit difficult to ignore, when everytime i turn the telly on to watch the days news i am conforonted with it, and evertime i open a newspaper its infront of me. :-/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Alas, there are plenty of TK Mexx shopping, Sun reading, lower-than-average-intelligence morons out there who want to read that awful stuff, just so they can get all puffed up and self righteous in stance - in order to make themselves feel better about their own lives, as noone is going to argue agianst them and they can therefore for once be 'Right.'


Which presumably includes getting all worked up in a mass hysteria situation and throwing rocks at the police vans taking them to and from court.

I agree that the reporting goes in to far too great a detail to satisfy the perverted 'thirst for knowledge' that these supposed pillars of society have.


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

I agree with you. I hate sensationalist reporting. Although not quite for the same reason, one of my close friends died in the Paddington rail crash and one of the things that has stuck with me from that is how tasteless and hurtful some of the reporting (especially the detail on how the victims suffered) was to the families and friends of those that died.
The same thing is happening now.
I wonder if they would if the individual reporters would write the stories in the same way if it was one of their children that was involved.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> A friend is a PO at Belmarsh where Huntley is being held and he is being "looked after" apparently! Whatever that means.
> He has said that he will kill himself if convicted and the POs have agreed to make sure that it doesn't happen as that would be an easy way out for the sick bastard.


It's not the PO's he needs to worry about. If he gets convicted I wonder how long it will be before another prisoner gets to him.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just don't pick up the soap......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyway, missed the news and paper was stolen, so what's the current state of play at the Old Bailey?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Anyway, missed the news and paper was stolen, so what's the current state of play at the Old Bailey?


He got so bored S*******s he is now having a w**k under his little desk thingy to pass the time of day LOL ;D


----------

